# A few comments



## Morrus (Jul 18, 2011)

I've gathered a few comments from here and around the web. Mainly just to salve our own egos, but hey. These cover both guides, the first adventure, and are a mix of 4E and Pathfinder fans. Thanks, guys, for all the love!

_"Finally, 4th edition has a worthy champion!"_
- Wayne Reid

_"This is an excellent support document for what promises to be an amazing and memorable campaign."_
- Megan Robertson

_"It's an excellent overview of a well-designed setting that leaves you itching to create a character and dive on in."_
- Megan Robertson

_"I have read through this module and found it to be totally unlike any other PF module on the market. This is not your average rails module but one that lets me feel like I"m in some sort of swashbuckling Indiana Jones frame of mind."_
- leopold (d20pfsrd.com)

_"This is pretty remarkable. Great job to all involved - extremely professional and extremely ... well, awesome."_
- obryn

_"...this really is the best adventure to have been published in the 4th edition era."_
- gedionpepys

_"This book, like the Player's and Campaign Guides before it, is simply beautiful....this adventure is everything I was hoping for and, honestly, a good bit that I didn't know to hope for (but will now find sorely lacking in other products). Bravo to the entire team for putting together a really top-notch product."_
- ridingsloth


----------



## LightPhoenix (Jul 19, 2011)

_"I would make sweet, sweet love to Zeitgeist in a way that makes me question my attraction to humans."
_


----------



## Colmarr (Jul 19, 2011)

"Rarely does an adventure path make you wonder if it's too good for your players. Zeitgeist does."


----------

